# New Outlaw Audio sub



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Didn't see another thread on this yet but this looks to be another solid performer from OA:

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/ultra.html

I'm in the market for a new sub and I may need to give this a try. It looks like they designed this to fit (size wise) between the Plus and the Ex. They claim 2db more output than the Ex. 
The Lv12r was at the top of my list (pros and cons) but this may have taken the top spot.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Good find - I hadn't heard about that one yet. I'll reach out to them and see if I can get one for review.


----------

